# Trine series



## Alok (Dec 15, 2011)

Coming soon. . .

Trine 2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyone got pc version ??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Trine 2*

Waiting for the Linux port.


----------



## Krow (Jan 3, 2012)

At last level of Trine. Beautiful artwork and graphics. Looks good and gameplay is good too. Reached last level in a 13 hour Marathon session.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 3, 2012)

I finished the first game it a few months ago. Very beautiful artwork and nice gameplay. Movement system is a bit sluggish IMO. But overall a must play Indie game.


----------



## Krow (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah really good stuff. I got bugged by the thief's grappling hook as it is tough to jump to the platform you are swinging on. Nice game apart from that.


----------



## Alok (Jan 3, 2012)

Downloading the first one.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 3, 2012)

awesome artwork, sfx, graphics...just installed it...will start playing soon.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 3, 2012)

i have both trine 1 and 2.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2014)

OK I am going to play this one......someone wanna join me for Co-op ??


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 13, 2014)

i ll was wating for someone for co-op 

lets do it BRO~~!!!~~


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> i ll was wating for someone for co-op
> 
> lets do it BRO~~!!!~~



OK then we are on.


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK then we are on.



From 2moro after 7


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> From 2moro after 7



Roget that. Download will complete 1 hour from now.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 15, 2014)

If you guys can wait till sunday we'll play together......
I am downloading it.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2014)

kunalht said:


> If you guys can wait till sunday we'll play together......
> I am downloading it.



OK sure....we'll be busy in DOTA 2 then.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 17, 2014)

OKay i have downloaded trine 2.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2014)

OK so we all 3 have this game installed. Now lets do a playthrough, need to contact Bhargav. Also please set the time for today as today I am free.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 22, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK so we all 3 have this game installed. Now lets do a playthrough, need to contact Bhargav. Also please set the time for today as today I am free.



okay!
i am also free...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 23, 2014)

Fckin Idiocy. My net connection always screw me over when I want to go for Co-Op.


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 27, 2014)

So guys Trine 2 tonight?


----------



## kunalht (Mar 27, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> So guys Trine 2 tonight?



Sorry exam tomorrow!
You two play.
I'll join you after exams(31st)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> So guys Trine 2 tonight?



I can do if you like. just ping me when you wanna play on Steam, as you might have already noticed, I am almost always online even when exams are going on.


----------



## Anorion (May 16, 2014)

hey anyone wanna play trine 2?


----------



## Bhargav (May 16, 2014)

Anorion said:


> hey anyone wanna play trine 2?



sure 2moro in evening?


----------



## Anorion (May 17, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> sure 2moro in evening?


yep, sounds great - can play till 9:00


----------



## Bhargav (May 17, 2014)

Anorion said:


> yep, sounds great - can play till 9:00



Ur steam ID?


----------



## Anorion (May 17, 2014)

^undeadslasher, whats urs?


----------

